
Memory Testing (2004) [ppt] - Tomte
http://www.pld.ttu.ee/~raiub/files/aaaaa_pulk/MEMORY%20TESTING-Yalta04.ppt
======
nayuki
Title needs to be annotated with "[PPT]".

